# A belated Birthday wish



## Vladd67 (Sep 21, 2009)

BBC NEWS | Technology | Gaming milestone for Elite game
A classic game which led on to so much


----------



## Duchessprozac (Sep 27, 2009)

Elite has to be one of my all time favourite games. Even to this day it plays so well, and simply epic in its scope. I never did manage to get all the way up to Elite.

I really do hope we get to see another Elite game as with modern technology they could do some amazing things with it.


----------

